# Recommend me a belt!



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

Im after a decent belt for doing deads and squats with, the one i have now (golds gym) is no good as when i bend over i proper digs into me and i'll end up doing an injury wearing it!

any ideas?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

INZER


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u can either get a power lifting belt like the inzer one sam suggested^^ or a softer more comfy one

depends what u want mate

maximum support INZER

maximum comfort.. Harbinger (sp) york etc


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Another vote for inzer. I love it. Hurts like a mofo but it works well.


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

anyone got prices and pics?

Big, where does it hurt?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

gadgesxi said:


> anyone got prices and pics?
> 
> Big, where does it hurt?


http://www.inzernet.com/

It hurts me around the rib area when trying to go deep with it on squats and at the bottom of a deadlift. It does give unbelievable support though.


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

i dont think im at a stage where i need a belt that big! next year maybe, so for now i'll go down the comfort road.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

They do a BB ing belt thats cut away and is cool, its the one i use and its strong enough and no pain


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

whats it called?


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

DB said:


> u can either get a power lifting belt like the inzer one sam suggested^^ or a softer more comfy one
> 
> depends what u want mate
> 
> ...


Harbinger foam or nylon? and can you only get them from USA?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gadgesxi said:


> Harbinger foam or nylon? and can you only get them from USA?


na u can get them from quite a few place nylon one is ok


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

gadgesxi said:


> Harbinger foam or nylon? and can you only get them from USA?


http://www.extrememuscle.co.uk do Harbinger stuff.

They are quick delivery aswell.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

big said:


> http://www.inzernet.com/
> 
> It hurts me around the rib area when trying to go deep with it on squats and at the bottom of a deadlift. It does give unbelievable support though.


I vote Inzer aswell. Got a 10mm lever action belt and it is awesome.

Love the bruises I get on my hips and stomach as a result of it though


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

The CNP weight lifting belts are really good IMO!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

big said:


> http://www.inzernet.com/
> 
> It hurts me around the rib area when trying to go deep with it on squats and at the bottom of a deadlift. It does give unbelievable support though.


Hmmm may get me a squat or deadlift suit and just use it to wear when i train? what u think?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Hmmm may get me a squat or deadlift suit and just use it to wear when i train? what u think?


hehehe sexy!!!! :rolleye11


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lauren said:


> hehehe sexy!!!! :rolleye11


Yeaahhh, now I feel like Micheal Knight!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL funniest thing I have seen all day!!!!  :bounce:


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Yeaahhh, now I feel like Micheal Knight!


Should this thread now have a NWS because of that pic  lol

Thats some scary stuff!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

SA12 said:


> Should this thread now have a NWS because of that pic  lol
> 
> Thats some scary stuff!


LMFAO!! what u talkin bout? there goes one of the sexiest men of all time, posin in speedo's and unshaved pub's!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

man, if only i looked that good!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh my god, those poor dogs being sprawled out all over that rug on his chest!!!!! :boohoo:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Oh my god, those poor dogs being sprawled out all over that rug on his chest!!!!! :boohoo:


PSML, u kno he looks fine, dont deny it!  :rolleye11


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> PSML, u kno he looks fine, dont deny it!  :rolleye11


Gosh if only I could run my fingers through that 80's Perm!!!!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

But I have no interest in sexy men  lol

Feel sorry for the dogs in the second one. Forced to go through that sort of trauma! lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

SA12 said:


> But I have no interest in sexy men  lol
> 
> Feel sorry for the dogs in the second one. Forced to go through that sort of trauma! lol


LOL, he was ahead of his time! he should be up there with the cruiser, and pitt!! can't wait for the new Knight Rider Movie!!!


----------

